# ND Aquatics viv sizes and RRP?



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

hi there

Does anyone have a full list of reptile vivariums that ND Aquatics do? 

I can only find sizes of their fish tanks on the horrendous website. I've seen these vivs in a couple of shops now but each one only carries a couple of sizes and says they'll quote. I like the fact that they do a 5ft and 6ft but I'd be keen to see a full list of all sizes/prices.

I'm interested in the smallest all the way through to the largest (I have Hognose and BCI) ... plus the hatchling rack they make.

I understand that they only sell them ready made and only through a rep shop, but its a little difficult to compare price wise with other makes. I've google'd and not had much luck!

(can't search in here since 'nd' is less than 4 characters(

ta


----------



## chloeb (Sep 18, 2011)

Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment. bottom of the page.

rough idea of standard vivs, can highly recommend them.

chloe


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

chloeb said:


> Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment. bottom of the page.
> 
> rough idea of standard vivs, can highly recommend them.
> 
> chloe


thank you ... and that was my only successful google search result (just need to see prices in a few other shops to see if that is about right). Also keen to know if there are any more sizes and how much their hatchling cabinet is. Guess I'll call ND aquatics for a full list of sizes.


----------



## chloeb (Sep 18, 2011)

dcap said:


> thank you ... and that was my only successful google search result (just need to see prices in a few other shops to see if that is about right). Also keen to know if there are any more sizes and how much their hatchling cabinet is. Guess I'll call ND aquatics for a full list of sizes.


That's ok,
You could phone them but I'm 99% sure they don't deal with the public, i no you can ring that Southcoast and they will give you a qoute, I bought a 43"w x 22"d x 24"h and a matching cabinet underneath for £250, there is a place called emsworth aquatics and reptiles that sell them as well if you wanted more than one qoute. Don't know about hatchling cabinet. I no the more you order the it's cheaper than buying separate.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

chloeb said:


> That's ok,
> You could phone them but I'm 99% sure they don't deal with the public, i no you can ring that Southcoast and they will give you a qoute, I bought a 43"w x 22"d x 24"h and a matching cabinet underneath for £250, there is a place called emsworth aquatics and reptiles that sell them as well if you wanted more than one qoute. Don't know about hatchling cabinet. I no the more you order the it's cheaper than buying separate.


cool, I'll look there too ... gonna phone them for a list of sizes (I have a ~5.5ft alcove in my snake room so need to know if they have other depths than on that one link). Plus their comment on stacking, sure see them in shops 3 and 4 high so should be good.

Really impressed with the build on them too. I have vivexotics which are good but home made and the ND is made of thicker chunks of wood I think

thanks again


----------

